# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  'Ηλιακοί συλλέκτες/Φωτοβολταϊκά Στοιχεία και ασύρματα δίκτυα

## stoidis

> Ti tha legate gia kati tetoio ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akouste tin idea mou. Ena iliakos silektis opos o pio pano na trofodotei mia mpataria kai auti me tin seira tis ton H/Y mas pou tha exoume san AP! Etsi den xrhsimopioume to koinoxristo reuma, oute anagazomaste na trabixoume kalodia gia reuma apo to spiti mas mexri tin taratsa!!! Bebaia den xero poso ftini mporei na einai mia tetoia lysi (an kai o silektis stin photo kanei 14 $ ) kai poso mporei na leitourgisei! Nomizw aksizei para poli na to psaksoume... Ego arxisa apo tora na psaxnw... [/img]


Για να τροφοδοτήσεις με ηλιακά στοιχεία ένα PC στην ταράτσα, χρειάζεται να ξοδέψεις αρκετό χρήμα σε αυτά...

Επεξεργάστηκε από τον fon_hussan (21:40, 25/05/2007): Αλλαγή του τίτλου σε 'Ηλιακοί συλλέκτες / Φωτοβολταϊκά Στοιχεία και ασύρματα δίκτυα'

----------


## papashark

Για ρίξε και το url

(Η παρούσα θεματική ενότητα μεταφέρθικε σε νέα)

----------


## dti

http://www.kitsusa.us/store/index.cfm?f ... N=17487094

Είναι τόσο φθηνό που είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός, αν πράγματι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να τροφοδοτεί μπαταρία 12V.

----------


## papashark

Είναι πολύ ωραίο, πολύ φθηνό αλλά τελικά και πολύ μικρό....

Current: 350mA. Voltage: 1.4........

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι εμείς έχουμε μέγιστη κατανάλωση 1a*5V*24ωρες=0.24Kw/h οπότε ότι βάλουμε θα πρέπει να μπορεί να δίνει αυτό το φορτίο μέσα σε 4-5 ώρες ηλιοφάνιας.

Για να βρούμε μερικά URL και για πιό μεγάλα solar panels.

----------


## dti

> Για να βρούμε μερικά URL και για πιό μεγάλα solar panels.


Για σκέψου το access point κάτω από τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα...παρέα με μία μπαταρία.
Τί πατέντα μπορεί να γίνει ώστε να φορτίζεται η μπαταρία με το ρεύμα που απαιτείται για την τροφοδοσία του AP όλο το 24ωρο;

----------


## drid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Για να βρούμε μερικά URL και για πιό μεγάλα solar panels.
> 
> 
> Για σκέψου το access point κάτω από τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα...παρέα με μία μπαταρία.
> Τί πατέντα μπορεί να γίνει ώστε να φορτίζεται η μπαταρία με το ρεύμα που απαιτείται για την τροφοδοσία του AP όλο το 24ωρο;


Me proxeirous ypologismous, 
Mesh katanalwsh enos AP 1-1.5A opote gia autonomia as poume 12 wres 8eloume mia mpataria xwrhtikothtas 18Ah toulaxiston.
Twra gia na mporei na fortizetai h mpataria auth mesa 8 wres (xeimereinh hmera) o hliakos sylekths 8a prepei na parexei 3-4A gia th fortish + 1.5A gia to AP pame gyrw sta 5.5A. (poly xontrika)

Yparxei loipon kapoios sylekths (se logikes diastaseis) pou na kalyptei auto to reuma?

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Για να βρούμε μερικά URL και για πιό μεγάλα solar panels.
> 
> 
> Για σκέψου το access point κάτω από τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα...παρέα με μία μπαταρία.
> Τί πατέντα μπορεί να γίνει ώστε να φορτίζεται η μπαταρία με το ρεύμα που απαιτείται για την τροφοδοσία του AP όλο το 24ωρο;


Egw pou exw enan axristo iliako kai kathetai mipws mporw na ton aksiopoiisw kapws ???
Exei kaneis idea peri autou ?

----------


## drid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Ean milame gia hliako 8ermosifwna, h arxh leitourgias tou einai elafrws diaforetikh.

----------


## JS

Safws, alla mipws mporoume na kanoume kati me ton sulekti tou ???
Fusika ennoeitai oti o iliakos mou den douleuei, gia auto elega (malon malakia :: ) mipws uparxei kammia patenta !

----------


## takis

δεν νομιζω οτι τα στοιχεια του θερμοσίφωνα παραγουν ρευμα...  ::

----------


## lakis

Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα ας ψάξει στο διαδικτυο για ιδιοκατασκευές Α/Γ. Είναι πολύ απλή κατασκευή και κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο από τα Φ/Β. Η βασική ιδέα είναι ένα μοτέρ συνεχούς που θα λειτουργεί αντίστροφα ως γεννήτρια. Το πρόβλημα είναι τα πτερά της. Εκεί οι λύσεις είναι δύο ή τα κατασκευάζεις από ξύλο ή τα αγοράζεις. Ο αυτοματισμός για την φόρτιση των μπαταριών δεν αξίζει το κόπο να κατασκευαστεί γιατι παράγεται βιομηχανικά και είναι πολύ φθηνός. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα μία ιδιοκατασκευή Α/Γ καθέτου άξονα - έχουν μικρότερη απόδοση- αλλά έχουν λιγώτερα κινητά μέρη, είναι πιό απλή η στήριξή τους και γενικά προσφέρονται για ιδιοκατασκευή. 
Προυπόθεση για όλα τα παραπάνω είναι να έχετε όρεξη, εργαλεία, μεράκι, χρόνο και την διάθεση να διαθέσετε 3-4 κατοστάρικα - χωρίς τις μπαταρίες.
Για τα νησία που έχουν μεγάλο αιολικό δυναμικό είναι η ιδανική λύση.
Πιθανό πρόβλημα η δημιουργία αιολικού θορύβου που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παράπονα τους γείτονες, ίσως γι΄αυτό να είναι προτιμότερη η αγορά των πτερυγιών με εγγυημένη την συμπεριφορά τους στην δημιουργία αιολικού θορύβου - ο γράφων είναι ένας από τους 4 που συνέταξε το αντίστοιχο ΕΛΟΤ για την μέτρηση του αιολικού θορύβου των Α/Γ). Προσοχή υπάρχει περιβαλλοντική νομοθεσία για αυτό το θέμα. 
Η κατασκευή όμως υβριδικών συστημάτων παραμένει ιδανική (συνδιασμος Α/Γ+Φ/Β) γιατί μειώνει την απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών που σε διαφορετική περίπτωση αυξάνεται λογαριθμητικά.
Ο τολμών μπορεί να γίνει ενεργειακά αυτόνομος. Έτσι για το τσαμπουκά του τα λεφτά του δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρει ποτέ πίσω. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΟΣΒΕΣΗ.

----------


## Vigor

> Ο τολμών μπορεί να γίνει ενεργειακά αυτόνομος. Έτσι για το τσαμπουκά του...


Ο διαμένων σε πολυκατοικία εμπίπτει στους τολμήσαντες ή θα υπάρξει κυνήγι μαγισσών, συμφερόντων και πολεοδομικών/επιτροπής ενέργειας παρανομιών?
Γιατί ωραίος ο τσαμπουκάς αλλά όταν γίνεται εκεί που μας παίρνει.

----------


## lakis

Απαιτείται μεγάλη γραφειοκρατεία και εμπίπτει σε περιβαλλοντική αδειοδότηση

----------


## minoas

> Απαιτείται μεγάλη γραφειοκρατεία και εμπίπτει σε περιβαλλοντική αδειοδότηση


κατά τα άλλα.....

----------


## ice

παιδες περασα πριν μερικες μερες απο το leroy-merlin και ειδα τα φωτοβολταικα του .

Η ερωτηση ειναι οτι η αποδοση του ειναι σε Wp . τι ειναι Wp ???

επισης ενα ολοκληρωμενο συστημα σαν και αυτο http://shop.fotovoltaikshop.de/1205_com ... anguage=en

τι μπορει να αντεξει πανω του για σχεδον 24/7 λειτουργια κομβου ?

----------


## eaggelidis

Wp = Watt / panel 

Αυτό που αναφέρεις μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει αρκετά . Έχει 2 μπαταρίες στα 130 Ah άρα σε κανονικές συνθήκες θα πρέπει να κρατάει μια συσκευή 5 μέρες σε ζωή το ελάχιστο (έβαλα κατανάλωση 2Ah στα 12V που είναι η τυπική κατανάλωση ενός PC)

----------


## ice

THanks

----------


## sf1n4k1

Δείτε και αυτό  ::  

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26172

----------


## The Undertaker

συνεχίζετε...  ::

----------


## ice

Χωρίς άδεια πολεοδομίας
Φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες των σπιτιών χωρίς γραφειοκρατεία υπόσχεται το ΥΠΑΝ


Κίνητρα για εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στις στέγες των σπιτιών, με απλές διαδικασίες και αυξημένη τιμή πώλησης προς τη ΔΕΗ ανακοίνωσε ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης, Κωστής Χατζηδάκης.

Το πρόγραμμα θα υλοποιηθεί με κοινή υπουργική απόφαση των υπουργών Οικονομίας, ΠΕΧΩΔΕ και Ανάπτυξης, η οποία θα υπογραφεί το επόμενο δεκαπενθήμερο.

Όπως υπογράμμισε ο υπουργός, η εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών θα γίνεται χωρίς γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες στις πολεοδομίες, χωρίς υποχρέωση ανοίγματος βιβλίων στην Εφορία, χωρίς φορολόγηση ή αδειοδότηση από τη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας και το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης.

*Στις πολυκατοικίες η εγκατάσταση θα γίνεται με απόφαση της γενικής συνέλευσης των συνιδιοκτητών και με την πλειοψηφία που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός.*

Η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει την ενέργεια, που θα παράγουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά, προς 55 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα, τιμή που ισχύει για όσες συμβάσεις υπογραφούν το 2009, 2010 και 2011 και θα είναι εγγυημένη για 25 χρόνια με τιμαριθμική αναπροσαρμογή.

Με τα δεδομένα αυτά η απόσβεση της επένδυσης θα γίνεται σε διάστημα περίπου πέντε ετών.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία, που έδωσε ο γενικός γραμματέας του υπουργείου, Κ. Μουσουρούλης:

* Ένα μέσο νοικοκυριό καταναλώνει 5.000 - 7.000 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.

* Ένας φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός ισχύος 1 κιλοβάτ παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1300 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.

* Συνεπώς, οι ανάγκες του νοικοκυριού καλύπτονται με φωτοβολταϊκό ισχύος 5 κιλοβάτ, που κοστίζει περί τις 25.000 ευρώ και για την εγκατάστασή του απαιτείται επιφάνεια 80 τ.μ.

Η ΔΕΗ θα συμψηφίζει το λογαριασμό με την αξία του ρεύματος, που θα αγοράζει από το νοικοκυριό. Αν η αξία της παραγωγής είναι μεγαλύτερη από τις χρεώσεις της ΔΕΗ, ο λογαριασμός θα είναι πιστωτικός.

Εκτός από τους ιδιώτες, δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών, με τις συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις και κίνητρα, θα έχουν και μικρές ή πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις, που απασχολούν έως δέκα εργαζόμενους και κάνουν τζίρο μέχρι 2 εκατ. ευρώ.

Η διαδικασία για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία του φωτοβολταϊκού, θα κοστίζει 300 - 500 ευρώ, θα ολοκληρώνεται το πολύ σε 70 ημέρες και θα περιλαμβάνει πέντε βήματα: κατάθεση αίτησης για προσφορά σύνδεσης στη ΔΕΗ, έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας από την Πολεοδομία, υπογραφή συμβάσεων σύνδεσης και πώλησης της ενέργειας με τη ΔΕΗ και ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης.

Όλες οι λεπτομέρειες της διαδικασίας θα καθοριστούν με την υπουργική απόφαση, ενώ θα υπάρξει και εγκύκλιος από το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ για τεχνικές - αισθητικές παραμέτρους.

Ο κ. Χατζηδάκης και ο υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης, Γ.Μπούγας, ανακοίνωσαν, επίσης, μέτρα για διευκόλυνση της εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών στο έδαφος, σύμφωνα με τα οποία, τα πάνελ θα μπορούν να εγκαθίστανται και σε μη άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα οικόπεδα, ενώ καταργείται η υποχρέωση έκδοσης οικοδομικής άδειας.

Επιπλέον, απλοποιείται η διαδικασία για την αξιοποίηση γεωθερμικών πεδίων.

* Σε δήλωσή του εκ μέρους της «Δράσης» ο Στέφανος Μάνος αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων ότι «επιτέλους κατάφερε η κυβέρνηση να καταλάβει ότι, αντί να εμποδίζει, οφείλει να διευκολύνει την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στις στέγες των σπιτιών. Αισθάνομαι ικανοποίηση για το γεγονός ότι μετά από δύο χρόνια πιεστικών προσπαθειών μου, ο σημερινός Υπουργός Ανάπτυξης κ. Χατζηδάκης ανακοινώνει ό,τι επιτάσσει η κοινή λογική: διευκολύνει την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στην ηλιόλουστη χώρα μας. Μόνος λόγος ανησυχίας είναι ότι ο υπουργός εξαγγέλλει πρόθεση και όχι συγκεκριμένες κοινές υπουργικές αποφάσεις».

Newsroom ΔΟΛ, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## NetTraptor

Το ακούσαμε και στην TV... 25.000euro... πόσο ρεαλιστικό και διαθέσιμο ποσό είναι αυτό τώρα για τον μέσο Έλληνα. 
Άσε που η απόσβεση με τις δεδομένες τιμές είναι 7 χρόνια. 
Δεν την παλεύουν λέω!

----------


## spirosco

Προφανως και δεν απευθυνονται σε μονοκατοικιες ή κανα δυοροφο, αλλα σε πολυκατοικιες με αρκετους συνιδιοκτητες, οπου το κοστος μπορει να μοιρασθει πιο ανετα.
Το μονο που θα τους λειπει ειναι 80+ τμ διαθεσιμης/ωφελιμης ταρατσας  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι δεν κατάλαβες... αυτός υπολόγισε ότι 80τμ=5KW είναι για μια οικογένεια... ΚΑΡΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Η critical πρόταση είναι αυτή
** Ένας φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός ισχύος 1 κιλοβάτ παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1300 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.*
Θα έπρεπε να είναι 1k * 365 * 24 ... αλλά δεν είναι  ::  

Αν συζητάμε για πολυκατοικία μπορώ να σκεφτώ περισσότερα από 10 + 1(CrItICaL SpoT) σημεία που θα πρέπει να βάλουν φωτοβολταϊκό για να καλύψουν το x ένοικοι * 80τμ. Εκτός αν πέσαν έξω στον υπολογισμό τετραγωνικών, μέσων όρων κτλ κτλ.
Από την άλλη η εμπειρία σου Μίλτο μπορεί να σου πει πόσο έχουν 5kW σε φωτοβολταϊκά...  ::  Πόσο πήρες το Πανελακι? ΠΟΣΟ?  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Κινητρο προσπαθουν να δωσουν μαστορα κι οχι απεξαρτηση απο την ΔΕΗ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι κάπου παίζει πατάτα. εγώ υπολογίζω γύρο στα ~40τμ για 5kW και περίπου 20Keuro βάλε τα ηλεκτρολογικά, συνδέσεις, διακυμάνσεις στις τιμές... κοντά πέφτει. Αυτό το 1300KWh per year per 1KW panels είναι αξιόπιστο? Τι σε λέει spirosco είναι κοντά στα δικά σου δεδομένα?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Κινητρο προσπαθουν να δωσουν μαστορα κι οχι απεξαρτηση απο την ΔΕΗ


Να δώσουν λίγο μυαλό και κανένα φράγκο στο nuclear fusion όλοι διότι και από πίσω να βάλουμε panel δεν την παλεύουμε έτσι όπως πάμε.

----------


## spirosco

Ειπαμε, το μελλον ειναι το Xnova  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Ειπαμε, το μελλον ειναι το Xnova


Define Xnova  ::

----------


## spirosco

Το γνωστο web game που ειχε σηκωσει ο badge μια εποχη για να εκτονωθουμε, το οποιο εκτος των αλλων σου επετρεπε να σηκωσεις solar satellites πανω απο τον πλανητη σου  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Ψάχνοντας στο google, αυτό βρήκα, αλλά λέω δεν μπορεί, κάποιο λάθος θα κάνω  ::

----------


## papashark

> Το ακούσαμε και στην TV... 25.000euro... πόσο ρεαλιστικό και διαθέσιμο ποσό είναι αυτό τώρα για τον μέσο Έλληνα.
> Άσε που η απόσβεση με τις δεδομένες τιμές είναι 7 χρόνια.
> Δεν την παλεύουν λέω!





> Ναι δεν κατάλαβες... αυτός υπολόγισε ότι 80τμ=5KW είναι για μια οικογένεια... ΚΑΡΑ   
> 
> Η critical πρόταση είναι αυτή
> ** Ένας φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός ισχύος 1 κιλοβάτ παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1300 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.*
> Θα έπρεπε να είναι 1k * 365 * 24 ... αλλά δεν είναι  
> 
> Αν συζητάμε για πολυκατοικία μπορώ να σκεφτώ περισσότερα από 10 + 1(CrItICaL SpoT) σημεία που θα πρέπει να βάλουν φωτοβολταϊκό για να καλύψουν το x ένοικοι * 80τμ. Εκτός αν πέσαν έξω στον υπολογισμό τετραγωνικών, μέσων όρων κτλ κτλ.
> Από την άλλη η εμπειρία σου Μίλτο μπορεί να σου πει πόσο έχουν 5kW σε φωτοβολταϊκά...  Πόσο πήρες το Πανελακι? ΠΟΣΟ?





> Ναι κάπου παίζει πατάτα. εγώ υπολογίζω γύρο στα ~40τμ για 5kW και περίπου 20Keuro βάλε τα ηλεκτρολογικά, συνδέσεις, διακυμάνσεις στις τιμές... κοντά πέφτει. Αυτό το 1300KWh per year per 1KW panels είναι αξιόπιστο? Τι σε λέει spirosco είναι κοντά στα δικά σου δεδομένα?





> Να δώσουν λίγο μυαλό και κανένα φράγκο στο nuclear fusion όλοι διότι και από πίσω να βάλουμε panel δεν την παλεύουμε έτσι όπως πάμε.


Οσο το πιλατεύεις για να βρεις κακά, τόσο θα βρήσκεις.

καλά το είπε ο Σπύρος. Κίνητρο προσπαθούν αν δώσουν.

Το να επενδύεις χρήματα σε κάτι που αποσβένεται σε 7 χρόνια είναι πάρα πολύ καλή απόδοση σήμερα. Μεταφράζετε σε απόδοση ετήσια 10%, εξασφαλισμένη μάλιστα, κάτι που δεν δίνει κανένα επενδυτικό προϊόν.

Πιστεύεις ότι μια οικογένεια δεν έχει αυτά τα λεφτά ? Μάλλον δεν έχεις δει πόσα cayenne κυκλοφωρούν στην Αθήνα...  :: 

Πιστεύεις ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο για μια πολυκατοικία ? Εγώ υπολόγισα ότι αν το κάνει η δική μας πολυκατοικία, μετά την 7ετια της απόσβεσης, θα μπορεί να καλύπτει το έξοδο της θέρμανσης όλης της πολυκατοικίας.

Ρίξε λίγο διάβασμα, και θα δεις ότι όλα αυτά που λένε είναι πολύ ρεαλιστικά. Οι καινούργιες τεχνολογίες φωτοβολταϊκών, έχουν ξεφύγει πολύ μπροστά, από το <10% απόδοση, έχουν ξεπεράσει το 35%, πράγμα που σημαίνει 3πλάσια απόδωση στα ίδια τετραγωνικά με πριν από 5 χρόνια.

Και επειδή το κράτος θέλει να υπολογίζει ότι με 3 το λάδι, 3 το ξύδι, 6 το λαδόξυδο, αν τα μισά κτίρια στην Ελλάδα είχαν από 510 KW φωτοβολταϊκά, θα είχαμε λύσει μεγάλος μέρος από τα ενεργειακά μας προβλήματα, θα μειώναμε την ρύπανση, την εξάρτηση από ρυπογόνα καύσιμα, και ένα σωρό άλλα συλλογικά καλά.

Βέβαια εμείς ως έλληνες έχουμε μάθει να λέμε στα πάντα απλά.... ΟΧΙ !  ::  

ζήτω η γκρίνια !  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μήπως τελικά αυτό είναι καλύτερη λύση;
Όχι φυσικά για τις πολυκατοικίες, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εφικτό, αλλά (απ'ότι λέει και ο τύπος) επειδή δεν είναι τόσο ακριβό όσο τα φωτοβολταϊκά.
Edit: ίσως με κάποιες μικροαλλαγές, να καλύπτεις τουλάχιστον την θέρμανση του σπιτιού σου... Σε μικρότερη κλίμακα βέβαια από το τέρας που φαίνεται στο video.

----------


## NetTraptor

@papa
Εγώ φίλε 25Κ€ δεν εχω. Και αν είχα έστω αυτό το λιγοστό περίσσευμα δεν θα τα έβαζα εκεί. Τέλος! Έτσι απλά. Το θεωρώ κοροϊδία και δεν πρόκειται να λύσει τίποτα. 
Πιστεύω σε ποιο συλλογικές και αποτελεσματικές λύσεις στις οποίες θα επένδυα ευχαρίστως.

----------


## MAuVE

Το ουσιαστικό θέμα είναι το τι θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ προς 550 ευρώ την μεγαβατώρα.

α) Την ενέργεια με την οποία θα τροφοδοτεί ("ρίχνει") ο οικιακός παραγωγός το δίκτυο (γερμανικό μοντέλο)
β) Το καθαρό πλεόνασμα στον μετρητή (βορειοαμερικάνικο μοντέλο, γνωστό ώς net metering)
γ) Το "πλεόνασμα" του οικιακού καταναλωτή (αδιασαφήνιστο μοντέλο to be made in Greece, πιθανώς κάτι μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων)

Το κάθε ένα από τα δύο πρώτα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματά του και τα μειονεκτήματα του. Τηλεγραφικά:

Για το α) 
Επιθετική (agressive) πολιτική. Μεγαλύτερο κέρδος για τον παραγωγό που όμως μειώνεται με την πάροδο του χρόνου.
Δηλαδή, οι πρωτοπόροι ωφελήθηκαν περισσότερο από τους ουραγούς.
Μειον. : Μεταβατική κατάσταση που απαιτεί μεγάλη υποστήριξη (αδειοδότηση, ξεχωριστή μέτρηση, σύστημα πληρωμών, επιδέχεται μπαλαμούτιασμα).
Απαιτεί οροφή (πλαφόν) για να μην βγει από το "παράθυρο".

Για το β)
Πλεον. : Η απλότητα προσωποποιημένη. Ασφαλές έναντι μπαλαμουτιάσματος. Δεν έχει οροφή (the sky is the limit). Δεν είναι προσωρινό.
Μειον. : Πολύ μικρότερο κέρδος για τον οικιακό παραγωγό. 

Για το γ) πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει αθροιστικά τα μειονεκτήματα των α) και β) και ελάχιστα από τα πλεονεκτήματά τους.

----------


## MAuVE

> Η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει την ενέργεια, που θα παράγουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά, προς 55 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα, τιμή που ισχύει για όσες συμβάσεις υπογραφούν το 2009, 2010 και 2011 και θα είναι εγγυημένη για 25 χρόνια με τιμαριθμική αναπροσαρμογή.
> 
> * Ένα μέσο νοικοκυριό καταναλώνει 5.000 - 7.000 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.
> 
> * Ένας φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός ισχύος 1 κιλοβάτ παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1300 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο.
> 
> * Συνεπώς, οι ανάγκες του νοικοκυριού καλύπτονται με φωτοβολταϊκό ισχύος 5 κιλοβάτ, που κοστίζει περί τις 25.000 ευρώ και για την εγκατάστασή του απαιτείται επιφάνεια 80 τ.μ.
> 
> Η ΔΕΗ θα συμψηφίζει το λογαριασμό με την αξία του ρεύματος, που θα αγοράζει από το νοικοκυριό. Αν η αξία της παραγωγής είναι μεγαλύτερη από τις χρεώσεις της ΔΕΗ, ο λογαριασμός θα είναι πιστωτικός.


Στη συνέχεια του προηγουμένου ας κάνουμε ένα απλουστευμένο αριθμητικό παράδειγμα:

Μία οικογένεια καταναλώνει το χρόνο 6,5 μεγαβατώρες και πληρώνει σήμερα 800 ευρώ/χρόνο για την αξία της ενεργείας.

Τοποθετεί 5kW φωτοβολταϊκά στην ταράτσα της τα οποία παράγουν 6,5 μεγαβατώρες που δυνητικά μπορεί να τις πωλήσει στην ΔΕΗ προς 550 ευρώ την μεγαβατόρα, δηλαδή να εισπράξει 3.575 Ευρώ.

Με το Γερμανικό μοντέλο η οικογένεια αυτή θα εισπράξει τον χρόνο 3.575-800=2.775 Ευρώ

Με το βορειαμερικανικό μοντέλο θα έρθει ίσα-βάρκα ίσα νερά.

Με το ελληνικό δεν μπορώ να σας πω γιατί από την ανακοίνωση δεν προκύπτει μονοσήμαντα.

Δείτε την έκφραση "πιστωτικός λογαριασμός". Θα πληρώνει τον οικιακό παραγωγό ή θα του λέει "μπορείς να καταναλώσεις παραπάνω χωρίς να σε χρεώσω".

'Εχει πολλά "ψιλά γράμματα" η υπόθεση.

Θα δούμε

----------


## papashark

από ότι έχω διαβάσει, θα έχουμε μάλλον το γερμανικό μοντέλο, ο μετρητής θα έχει 2 ενδείξης, μία παραγωγής, και μία κατανάλωσης.

----------


## nvak

> από ότι έχω διαβάσει, θα έχουμε μάλλον το γερμανικό μοντέλο, ο μετρητής θα έχει 2 ενδείξης, μία παραγωγής, και μία κατανάλωσης.


Ωραία, και ποιός θα ελέγχει ότι δεν παίρνεις απο την μία και δίνεις στην άλλη ?  ::  
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα !

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> από ότι έχω διαβάσει, θα έχουμε μάλλον το γερμανικό μοντέλο, ο μετρητής θα έχει 2 ενδείξης, μία παραγωγής, και μία κατανάλωσης.
> 
> 
> Ωραία, και ποιός θα ελέγχει ότι δεν παίρνεις απο την μία και δίνεις στην άλλη ?  
> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα !


 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ωραία, και ποιός θα ελέγχει ότι δεν παίρνεις απο την μία και δίνεις στην άλλη ?  
> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι είμαστε στην Ελλάδα !


Γι' αυτό λέω ότι θα υπάρξουν πολλά ψιλά γράμματα.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή Νίκο, το πρόβλημα "λύνεται" με ένα μετρητή δύο καταμετρητών. Όχι δύο ανεξάρτητοι μετρητές.

Ο μετρητής αυτός όταν γυρίζει κατά την μία φορά γράφει στον α) καταμετρητή και όταν κατά την ανάποδη στον β)

Αλλά παρατηρήστε τα εισαγωγικά στο λύνεται.

Για όσους έχουν τιμολόγιο νυκτερινού ρεύματος δημιουργείται ένα ωραίο projectακι.

Αποθηκεύεις την νύκτα ενέργεια σε μπαταρίες και την γυρνάς στην ΔΕΗ την ημέρα σαν ιδια-παραγωγή.

Το νυκτερινό τιμολόγιο αντισταθμίζει μέρος του κόστους από τις απώλειες των μπαταριών και την αξία αντικατάστασής τους (δεν συμφέρει να το κάνεις με την χρέωση του κανονικού ημερήσιου), αλλά παρακάμπτεις μία χαρά το παραπάνω σύστημα. 

Εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε.

Γι' αυτό και εγώ έγραψα "το ξήλωμα της καστάνιας*", για να χωρίσουν οι πραγματικοί πράσινοι από τους ψιλο-κομπιναδόρους

* http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=124

----------


## lakis

*Εναλλακτική μορφή ενέργειας άμεσης απόσβεσης και με άμεσο κέρδος για τον κατέχοντα και πολύ εύκολο στην κατασκευή του.*

1)Κατεβαίνουμε στο υπόγειο μας και βρίσκουμε το παλιό και ξεχασμένο ποδήλατο μας.
2)Τοποθετούμε σ' αυτό ένα δυναμό - εφόσον δεν έχει.
3)Κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες μετατροπές και .............. αρχίζουμε τις οθροπεταλίες.

-Μπορούμε θεωρητικά να παράγουμε όσο ηλκτρικό ρεύμα θέλουμε έφόσον μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε και τ' άλλα μέλη τις οικογενείας μας. Δηλαδή μηλάμε για λειτουργία 24 ώρες / ημέρα.

-Καί το σπουδαιότερο:
αδυνατίζουμε και συγχόνως γυμναζόμαστε. 
Άρα κόβουμε και το γυμναστήριο. 

*Και κάνουμε πολλαπλή οικονομία.*

*Αποτελεί μία οικολογική εναλλακτική πηγή ενέργειας.* 
Τ' άλλα προς το παρόν ξεχάστε τα.

----------


## nvak

Γνώμη μου είναι να μην επιδοτήσουν απευθείας τα ηλιακά. 
Απλά να αλλάξουν τιμολογιακή πολιτική ώστε *να αναγκάσουν* τον κόσμο να βάλει ηλιακά.

Με απλά λόγια μπορούν να επιδοτήσουν γενναία την μείωση της κατανάλωσης ρεύματος και να βάλλουν καλό πέναλντι στην αύξηση.
Με έναν καλό υπολογισμό θα σε συμφέρει να βάλεις όσα ηλιακά μπορείς, να αλλάξεις τις ενεργοβόρες συσκευές σου, και να κάνεις πιό ορθολογική κατανάλωση.
π.χ κουζίνα αερίου αντί ηλεκτρική, κλιματισμό αερίου, συσκευές αυξημένης ενεργειακής απόδοσης, και φυσικά, ηλιακά πάνελ.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να λάβουν υπ' όψιν τις καταναλώσεις των προηγουμένων ετών για να υπολογίσουν την επιδότηση και την χρέωση.

----------


## lakis

Παραγωγή ενέργειας = χρήμα. 
ατά συνέπεια το ρεύμα θα κοστίζει συνεχώς ακριβότερα. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε λίγο θα το δούμε και στη χώρα μας αυτό να συμβαίνει.

-Γιατί άραγε οι ιδιώτες που έχουν πάρει άδειες για παραγωγή ενέργειας δεν έχουν κατασκευάσει Ηλεκτρικούς Σταθμούς ακόμη στη χώρα μας;

Και οι ελάχιστοι που το έχουν κάνει αν το ψάξει θα δει κανείς ότι έχουν οικονομικούς λόγους. 
Όπως στη περίπτωση μεγάλης ενεργοβόρας βιομηχανίας, που αφού κατασκεύσε Σταθμό για δική της χρήση, το πουλά στη ΔΕΗ και αυτή συνεχίζει να αγοράζει ρεύμα σε τιμή με πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή ανα kWh από ότι το πουλάει.
Δηλαδή όλοι εμείς οι καταναλωτές την επιδοτούμε.

Α ρε Τάκη!!!!!

----------


## ice

Διευκρινίσεις για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στα σπίτια έδωσε την Πέμπτη το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, έπειτα από την ανακοίνωση της σχετικής κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης από το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης μία ημέρα νωρίτερα.

«Για την τοποθέτηση φωτοβολταϊκών σε κτίρια δεν θα χρειάζεται άδεια της Πολεοδομίας, ούτε έγκριση από την Επιτροπή Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου, αλλά μόνο έγκριση έναρξης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας από την Πολεοδομία» αναφέρει η ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου ΠΕΧΩΔΕ.

«Η έγκριση εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας είναι δυνατόν να εκδοθεί αυθημερόν».

«Η ρύθμιση αυτή ισχύει για όλα τα κτίρια σε εντός και εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές [...] Δεν απαιτεί φορολογικές κρατήσεις, μειώνοντας έτσι σημαντικά το κόστος αδειοδότησης»

Οι προϋποθέσεις για τους όρους εγκατάστασης αφορούν στις ανάγκες αισθητικής, στο ποσοστό κάλυψης και σε θέματα μόνωσης.

Τους όρους αυτούς θα προσδιορίσει το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, όπως προβλέπει το άρθρο 5 της κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης.

Με την απόφαση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ δεν θα επιτρέπεται η τοποθέτηση φωτοβολταϊκών πάνω σε απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων, σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα κτίρια, εκτός και εάν επιτρέπονται από τους ειδικούς όρους δόμησης, που διέπουν τους οικισμούς και τα κτίρια αυτά.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## FM1

Mάγκες για ρίξτε μια ματιά σε ένα ενδιαφέρον site με φωτοβολτα'ι'κά: 

http://www.iqsolarpower.com/small_solar ... zAodlgnyAw

----------


## KYROS

Ηλία καλωσόρισες στο AWMN  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τα Φωτοβολταϊκά είναι το μέλλον, γενικότερα οι Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας (ΑΕΠ). Παίζουν καλές επενδύσεις με καλά κέρδη. Στην οικιακή χρήση τιμή πώλησης KWh 0.45eu. Δυστυχώς δεν παίζουν για την ώρα καλές μεγάλες επενδύσεις (->χρυσή τομή έως 20kW [140m2 απαιτούμενος χώρος]) και επιδοτήσεις.

----------


## downlots

Βγήκε ένα προσχέδιο νόμου, όσο αφορά τις εγκαταστάσεις σε σπίτια. Τα βασικά του σημεία είναι ότι τα κέρδη θα είναι αφορολόγητα, η ΔΕΗ θα άγοράζει με 0,55€/kwh με κλειστό συμβόλαιο για 25 χρόνια...αν έχει κανένας κάποιο λινκ να μας δώσει γιατί εμένα μου το είπανε...

----------


## fengi1

googlαρε αυτο που εγραψες

http://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B7+%CE%94%CE%95%CE%97+%CE%B8%CE%B1+%CE%AC%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC%CE%B6%CE%B5%CE%B9+%CE%BC%CE%B5+0%2C55%E2%82%AC%2Fkwh&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:el :: fficial&client=firefox-a

----------


## pasific

Ενα καλο φορουμ για νεα http://www.e-espa.gr/forum/viewforum...2b88b035d98ddb

----------


## tritsako

Ένα σχετικό site:
http://www.iqsolarpower.com/a-oikia.htm

----------


## Nikiforos

Φοβερό το site! μπράβο tritsako, εγώ θα ενδιαφερόμουνα για το εξοχικό για συνδυασμό ηλιακού πανελ και ανεμογενήτριας, στα πανελ με καλύψατε βρήκα και εδώ αυτά : http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=682 και http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=685
αλλά για ανεμογεννήτριες υπάρχει τπτ εδώ στην Αθήνα να δούμε? βρήκα σε ξένο site αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έρχετε και στην Ελλάδα : http://www.tyconpower.com/products/wind.htm
Στο εξοχικό μου αυτά που έχω δεν χρειάζονται πολύ ρεύμα βέβαια, αλλά ότι γλιτώνεις καλό είναι, και μόνο η ενασχόληση και η ευχαρίστηση να παράγεις δικό σου ρεύμα σου αρκεί. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως ας πούμε ότι βάζουμε ένα πανελ σαν αυτό που έδειξα και τον solar controller, φαντάζομαι θέλουμε και μια μπαταρία 12volts αυτοκινήτου, τι αυτοματισμούς θέλουμε για να δίνουμε στα μηχανήματα μας και σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος από ήλιο και μπαταρία να κάνει εναλλαγή στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ?
Δειτε και αυτό! τέλειο! http://www.tyconpower.com/products/f...Spec_Sheet.pdf

----------


## papashark

Οι φθηνότερες τιμές πριν από κανα εξάμηνο που είχα ψάξει ήταν στο www.eshops.gr και έχει και ανεμογεννήτριες.

Ακόμα βρήκα αυτό το HowTo στο WiKi της MikroTik, το οποίο αν και δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα (μάλλον προς τα βασικά πάει), εμένα με βοήθησε να βρω που είχα κάνει λάθος υπολογισμούς σε κάτι που σχεδιάζω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραίος! πολύ καλό το site! ευχαριστώ δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## tritsako

Πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες ήταν η έκθεση ECOTEC (δωρεάν είσοδο). Για όσους δεν πήγαν (είδα και γνωστούς awmnίτες) αν όχι η καλύτερη, από τις καλύτερες εκθέσεις με ελεύθερη είσοδο.

Μεταξυ άλλων ήταν και αυτό : http://www.pals.gr/

----------


## Nikiforos

Πολυ ωραία πράγματα! αλλά έχει πουθενά και τιμές που θέλω να μάθω για τις ανεμογεννήτριες? αλλά ας βάλουμε πρώτα στο αμάξι υγραέριο γιατί μας πεθαίνουν οι τιμές της βενζίνης και μετά θα δούμε και το θέμα της ΔΕΗ βρίσκοντας τρόπους εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας και φυσικά ο καλύτερος είναι απλά να παράγουμε δικό μας ρεύμα!

Α! είχα σκεφτεί σε δυναμο αυτοκινήτου να προσθέσω πτερύγια και την απαραίτητη στήριξη για ιστό και να πέφτει σε μπαταρία 12volts 60amper, και μετά φυσικά με έναν inverter να κάνουμε από 12 σε 220volts! inverter έχει στο πλαίσιο. Αλλά δεν ξέρω που να βρω πτερύγια. Αν έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα ας μου πει. Αυτά που θέλω να τροφοδοτήσω δεν θέλουν πολύ ρεύμα. Μετά πετάμε πάνω στην κεραμοσκεπή και κανένα ηλιακό πανελάκι.

----------


## papashark

> Πολυ ωραία πράγματα! αλλά έχει πουθενά και τιμές που θέλω να μάθω για τις ανεμογεννήτριες? αλλά ας βάλουμε πρώτα στο αμάξι υγραέριο γιατί μας πεθαίνουν οι τιμές της βενζίνης και μετά θα δούμε και το θέμα της ΔΕΗ βρίσκοντας τρόπους εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας και φυσικά ο καλύτερος είναι απλά να παράγουμε δικό μας ρεύμα!


http://www.greenpeace.org/greece/137368/137468/138112
http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=20
http://www.compasolar.gr/windgen.htm
http://www.solar-systems.gr/wind-tur...generators.htm

----------


## Nikiforos

Πολύ καλά τα links! thanks! δυστυχώς βλέπω οι ανεμογενήτριες είναι πολύ ακριβες ακόμα και οι μικρότερες. Τα ηλιακά πανελ είναι πολυ φτηνότερα αλλά αν δεν έχει ήλιο δεν θα παράγουν, πρέπει να κάνουμε υβριδικά συστήματα κανονικά. Ποιος ήταν στο PWMN που είχε φτιάξει έναν φοβερό κόμβο με panels και ανεμογενήτρια και μάλιστα αυτά ήταν ιδιοκατασκευές ? νομίζω κάπου στο Ρίο ήταν?

----------


## Nikiforos

Εχω μια απορία! για να μη πάμε σε πολλά πολλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχω ένα ηλιακό πανελάκι σαν αυτά του aerial να δώσουμε ρεύμα σε ένα R/B με MT. Βάζουμε λοιπόν τον solar controller και ένα inverter από 12-24volts σε 220V (αν και το inverter εδώ ειναι προαιρετικό) θα προτιμούσα να έχω, και φυσικά 1-2 μπαταρίες σαν αυτές των UPS με 12-24volts. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε ήλιο καν και σε κάποια φάση οι μπαταρίες αδειάζουν, πως θα γίνει το R/B αυτόματα να πάρει ρεύμα από την ΔΕΗ? και όταν έχει ξανά ρεύμα στο εναλλακτικό σύστημα να κόβει από την ΔΕΗ? εννοώ με τι τρόπο και τι αυτοματισμούς? ξέρει κανείς?

Επίσης εδώ http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cPath=104 βλέπουμε και 12 και 24volts με ίδιες τιμές? ποιά η διαφορά δλδ τι κερδίζουμε παραπάνω αν κάνουμε με inverter τα 12-24 σε 220? και τι είναι προτιμότερο να πάρουμε 12 ή 24 ?

----------


## tritsako

Πολύ καλή ερώτηση!!

Την είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ. Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα η απάντηση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σκεφτομαι να βάλω στο εξοχικό ηλιακό πανελ λίγα watts για αρχή και βλέπουμε! έτσι και για εξοικονόμηση αλλά περισσότερο για την ευχαρίστηση να παράγεις δικο σου ρεύμα και προπάντως τσαμπέ!!! αλλά έχω κολλήσει σε αυτό το θέμα! από τα sites κτλ που είδα δεν κατάλαβα πως το κάνουμε αυτό τελικά!
Αυτό που ξέρω (θεωρητικά) πως να κάνω είναι να έχουμε ΔΕΗ και όταν πέσει το ρεύμα να δουλεύουμε με την ηλιακή ενέργεια!

> Τι είναι ο αντιστροφέας;

Ο αντιστροφέας επιτρέπει την εξομάλυνση του ηλιακού ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που παράγεται. Μετατρέπει το συνεχές ρεύμα που παράγεται από τις ηλιακές φωτοβολταϊκές μονάδες σε εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα που μπορεί στη συνέχεια να διοχετευθεί στο ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο διανομής.
Η λειτουργία ενός ηλιακού φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος που είναι διασυνδεδεμένο στο δίκτυο είναι απλή.
Οι ηλιακές φωτοβολταϊκές μονάδες παρέχουν συνεχές ρεύμα που μετατρέπεται σε εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα από έναν αντιστροφέα και διοχετεύεται στο ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο. Η παραγόμενη ενέργεια τιμολογείται από το διαχειριστή του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου μέσω ενός εγκεκριμένου μετρητή. Ο ηλιακός φωτοβολταϊκός ηλεκτρισμός παράγεται με«άμεση τροφοδοσία», χωρίς κινούμενα εξαρτήματα, χωρίς ρύπανση ή θόρυβο. Ένα ή περισσότερα συστήματα απεικόνισης επιτρέπουν τη μέτρηση της ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται καθώς και εκείνης που διοχετεύεται στο δίκτυο.

* Οι αντιστροφείς

Ο αντιστροφέας αποτελεί μια ηλεκτρονική διάταξη ισχύος που παρέχει τάση και εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα με βάση μια πηγή συνεχούς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Ο αντιστροφέας είναι ένας μετατροπέας τύπου συνεχές/εναλλασσόμενο.
Βασικά μιλάει για το inverter από 12/24 volts σε 220, και πάλι πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται πως γίνεται το θέμα με την ΔΕΗ!

και ένα πολύ χρήσιμο site http://tee-rodop.ser.sch.gr/texnomatheia_rodopoli.htm

----------


## Asterix

Για να τροφοδοτήσεις συσκευή router ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται αντιστροφέας...Αν η συσκευή σου δέχεται 12-18VDC παίρνεις από τις μπαταρίες κατευθείαν. Με λίγα λόγια...χρειάζεσαι ένα πανελ - ελεγκτή - μπαταρία. Όλα πρέπει να είναι Κουστούμι και έχουν σχέση με τη συσκευή που θέλεις να τροφοδοτήσεις. Αν πχ είναι 24βολτη η πάνω από 15βολτ παμε στα 24. 'Αρα θέλεις πάνελ 24βολτ-χ αμπερ ανάλογα τι θες να τροφοδοτήσεις και πόσο γρήγορα θες να φορτώνει τη μπαταρία-ες 24βολτο ελεγκτή-φορτιστή και 2Χ12 μπαταρίες η μια 24άρα. Άρα με 22,18€ 24V 5A PWM Battery Charging Solar Controller + 117,00€ 24V, 30W, Multicrystalline Solar Panel + baterries ~120,00€ καθάρισες...

----------

